# Jetzt mahnt der PROBENBUTLER



## JohnnyBGoode (25 Januar 2006)

Eine neue Mahnwelle überrollt Deutschland, Österreich und die Schweiz:

Der Herr K. und sein Probenbutler wollen ca. 135 Euro von allen Betroffenen.
Auch solche Betroffene werden angemahnt, die bereits beim alten Inkassobüro PROINKASSO GmbH Hanau gezahlt haben.

Das neue Inkassobüro, Hochwald-Inkasso Hexxxxx Luxxxx kommt aus 66687 Wadern/Saar.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Januar 2006)

> Ich akzeptiere die Teilnahmebedingungen und verpflichte mich durch Absenden des Formulars zu einem 2 Jahres Abo der Firma probenButler und zahle hierfür 84 Euro pro Jahr (7 Euro pro Monat) und erhalte dafür monatlich 75 Eintaragungen in die besten Produktproben- & Gutscheinangebote. Ich damit einverstanden dass, meine eingegebenen Daten für Produktprobeneintragungen verwendet werden dürfen!


(strotzt vor Schreib- und Grammatikfehlern) 
was dafür zu erwarten ist 


> 2. Ein Anspruch des Kunden zur Teilnahme an einem bestimmten Gewinnspielen, Produktproben oder Gutscheine besteht nicht. Der Dienstleister wählt monatlich gemäß seinen Qualitätsstandards bestimmte Gewinnspiele, Gutscheine und Produktproben aus und übermittelt rechtzeitig die zur Teilnahme notwendigen Angaben des Kunden an den Veranstalter.


Zu gut deutsch, es nicht mal sicher, ob eine tote Katze im Sack ist ...


----------



## stieglitz (25 Januar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Zu gut deutsch, es nicht mal sicher, ob eine tote Katze im Sack ist ...



... eher ein Sack voll toter Ratten! :evil:


----------



## Antidialer (25 Januar 2006)

Die ganze Seite ist so schlampig progammiert, das es schon beim Leerabsenden des Formulars zu einer PHP Warnmeldung kommt. Ein an die Funktion mysql_num_rows() übergebener Parameter ist falsch, der Fehler dürfte beim vorrangehenden Query liegen. Scheint so, als überprüft man im Hintergrund die eingegebenen Daten nicht und fängt nicht einmal die einfachsten Fehleingaben ab. Nicht mal zum einfachen Unterdrücken der Warnmeldungen hat es gereicht.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (27 Januar 2006)

*Hochwald-Inkasso Herbert Ludwig, Wadern*

Inkassobüro weist Auftrag vom Probenbutler zurück:

http://31122.dynamicboard.de/t351f30-Telefonat-am-mit-HOCHWALD.html#msg1910197


----------



## tuxedo (16 März 2006)

Mitarbeiter von Probenbu****.de demontiert sich, den Betreiber und das Projekt selbst.

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73651-probenbutlerde-der-beschiss-liegt-darin.html

Es ist wirklich nicht zu fassen, mit was für einer Dreistigeit, Naivität, Blödheit und Kriminalität diese Kiddies auftreten.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Reducal (17 März 2006)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73651-probenbutlerde-der-beschiss-liegt-darin.html


Echt lustig zu lesen!
Philip zu Bonsai:


> Gell, du bist *aus dem Forum* oder?


 Der Begriff "Forum" scheint einen gewissen Reiz zu besitzen. @ Heiko, jetzt wo Dialerhilfe nicht mehr so richtig zeitgemäß ist, könnte man doch auf "DAS Forum" umstellen (falls noch frei) - so in der Art wie "DAS Kartell" oder so....


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2006)

*plusminus*

Ich weiß nicht ob es um Probenbutler gehen wird, thematisch einschlägig ist es aber:



> *plusminus am 21. März 2006 mit diesem Themen
> 
> ...
> 
> -Teure Gratisproben - Wie sich Abzocker im Internet die Taschen voll machen*


http://www.daserste.de/plusminus/

Sendezeit voraussichtlich Dienstag 21:50 Uhr


----------



## christian in wien (20 März 2006)

gerade auf netzwelt gefunden

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73850-wisodetektiv-beim-probenbutler-gestaendnis-vor.html


heute abend ab 19.25 soll in der sendung WISO im ZDF der bericht kommen.


----------



## rolf76 (20 März 2006)

christian in wien schrieb:
			
		

> gerade auf netzwelt gefunden
> http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73850-wisodetektiv-beim-probenbutler-gestaendnis-vor.html
> heute abend ab 19.25 soll in der sendung WISO im ZDF der bericht kommen.





			
				netzwelt schrieb:
			
		

> Gedächtnisprotokolle und Bildmaterial vom Treffen liegen auch der Redaktion netzwelt vor, die im Vorfeld des Beitrags eng mit WISO zusammenarbeitete. *Das gesamte Material wird heute Abend – mit freundlicher Genehmigung des Magazins – zeitgleich auch auf der netzwelt veröffentlicht.*



Siehe auch http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/einzelsendung/16/0,1970,2665904,00.html


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (20 März 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/einzelsendung/16/0,1970,2665904,00.html



Toll gemacht, Klasse Krimi!   

_Mich irretiert nur der Name des Private Investigators._


----------



## rolf76 (20 März 2006)

Jetzt habe ich es doch verpennt, aber hier kann man es ja nachlesen:

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73852_1-hose-runter-in-homburg-.html

Ohne Worte, am besten gefällt mir Seite 4. In der Tat: kreativ.


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt habe ich es doch verpennt, aber hier kann man es ja nachlesen:
> 
> http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73852_1-hose-runter-in-homburg-.html
> 
> Ohne Worte, am besten gefällt mir Seite 4. In der Tat: kreativ.


Oder man schaue sich auch das Video an. Link darf man hier nicht posten, schau einfach im Thread unter affiliate.de im Forum nach.


----------



## rolf76 (20 März 2006)

Für das Video habe ich mir für in ein paar Tagen mal die legale Quelle vorgemerkt:

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/inhalt/5/0,4070,3911397-5,00.html



> WISO verpasst?! Kein Problem, hier können Sie noch einmal die gesamte WISO-Sendung vom 13.03.2006 ansehen.


----------



## dvill (20 März 2006)

Die Leute von WISO könnten den Detektiv gerne mal zu dem cleveren Rechtsanwalt schicken. der so gut über rechtskonforme Dialer oder Staatsanwalt-sichere AGBs Bescheid weiß.

Das gäbe wohl auch ein schönes Filmchen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Leute von WISO könnten den Detektiv gerne mal zu dem cleveren Rechtsanwalt schicken. der so gut über rechtskonforme Dialer oder Staatsanwalt-sichere AGBs Bescheid weiß.


Bravo! :dafuer:


----------



## Reducal (20 März 2006)

O. k., der Beitrag war etwas spitz dargestellt und hat mich sehr gut unterhalten. Was mich aber immer wieder verdutzt, ist die Tatsache der schlappentragenden "Jung"-unternehmer im elterlichen Haushalt, denen die Staatsanwaltschaft (hier die von Saarbrücken) nicht wirklich was anhaben möchte. Wie viele Leute müssen erst auf den Mist reinfallen, der da vermalledeit wird? 1300 (Probino)- ist das die Hausnummer?


----------



## dvill (20 März 2006)

Den Nährboden dieser Geschäftigkeit schaffen wohl zu einem wesentlichen Teil Anwälte, die ihr Wissen einbringen, dass den Staatsanwälten wenig Greifbares gelassen wird, aber die Umsätze maximal gedeihen können.

Der Maulkorb für Netzwelt z.B. war ein übles Schaustück, welches die Jungunternehmer ohne rechtskundige Hilfe sicher nicht zuwege gebracht hätten. Glücklicherweise war es marode genug, dass es nicht von Dauer war.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2006)

Maroder noch als der marode Maulkorb sind die Moralvorstellungen von Anwälten, die so etwas unterstützen. Solche Leute an den Pranger zu stellen ist Verpflichtung der Medien. Schon allein deshalb, um Schaden von allen abzuwenden, die mit diesen Juristi-sine-qua-non der umstrittenen "Geschäftsleute" kooperieren... und sei es nur durch einen kleinen Link (dies als Wink)


----------



## rolf76 (21 März 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Für das Video habe ich mir für in ein paar Tagen mal die legale Quelle vorgemerkt:
> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/inhalt/5/0,4070,3911397-5,00.html
> 
> 
> > WISO verpasst?! Kein Problem, hier können Sie noch einmal die gesamte WISO-Sendung vom 13.03.2006 ansehen.


Nachlesen kann man aber schonmal den wiso-Onlinebericht:

WISO: Geschäftemacher mit rechtlichem Scharfsinn


> ...seien Sie vorsichtig mit dem Eingeben Ihrer Daten im Internet. ...
> Wenn Sie Rechnungen von solchen dubiosen Firmen wie Probino oder Probenbutler bekommen, dann überweisen Sie erst einmal kein Geld.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (21 März 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachlesen kann man aber schonmal den wiso-Onlinebericht:
> 
> WISO: Geschäftemacher mit rechtlichem Scharfsinn


... und sehen hier (RP, 4:52 Min.).


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2006)

*AW: Jetzt mahnt der PROBENBUTLER*

wenn ich einem MB widersprochen habe wie lange hat die Gegenseite Zeit
mit einer evtl Klagebegründung . Gibt es da Fristen ?
viele grüße
jürgen


----------



## Wembley (13 April 2006)

*AW: Jetzt mahnt der PROBENBUTLER*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich einem MB widersprochen habe wie lange hat die Gegenseite Zeit
> mit einer evtl Klagebegründung . Gibt es da Fristen ?
> viele grüße
> jürgen



Wieso? Hast du einen *gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid *bekommen?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (14 April 2006)

*AW: Jetzt mahnt der PROBENBUTLER*

Die Frist beträgt zwei Wochen und beginnt mit der Zustellung, siehe > HIER <.


----------



## rolf76 (14 April 2006)

*AW: Jetzt mahnt der PROBENBUTLER*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frist beträgt zwei Wochen und beginnt mit der Zustellung, siehe > HIER <.


Kleine Korrektur: Er hat nicht nach der Frist für den Widerspruch gefragt, sondern nach der Frist für die Klagebegründung.

Nach einem Widerspruch gegen einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid kommt es aber nicht automatisch zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung, sondern nur dann, wenn entweder der Antragsteller des Mahnbescheids oder der Empfänger die Durchführung des streitigen Verfahrens beantragen.

Wird die Sache aufgrund eines solchen Antrags an das zuständige Gericht abgegeben, wird dieses dem Antragsteller aufgeben, seinen Anspruch innerhalb von 2 Wochen zu begründen (§ 697 ZPO).


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*AW: Jetzt mahnt der PROBENBUTLER*

Stimmt Reducal. Es ist tatsächlich einfach zum lachen. 

Aber in einer Sache hat er doch recht: Wenn die Leute so dumm sind... und dann auch nicht dazu lernen... 

Man kann das Internet nicht Idioten sicher machen. 
Und das mit den Abos: wie funktioniert den das bei Probeabos bei Zeitschriften. Jeder von uns kennt doch die Stände wo die für 14 Tage kostenlos angeboten werden. Die Leute machen daß. ÄIrgendwo steht kleingedruckt, wenn es nicht gekündigt wird gibt es in regiläres Abo. 
Wieso schreit da denn keiner. Weil die Unternehmen die dahinterstehen einfach zu groß sind und die Medienlandschaft beherschen ?  Oder weil es die wirklichen .......ger sind ?  

Oder weil man da eine Gegenleistung kriegt? Eine Zeitschrift die man vielleicht nicht einmal haben möchte? Und wer weiss schon was die dort in einem halben Jahr schreiben ? Ist es dann noch das Geld wert ? Oder kann ich mich bei den beschweren und sagen daß ich nicht das bekomme was ich erwartet habe ? Ich glaube nicht...



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> tuxedo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (14 April 2006)

*AW: Jetzt mahnt der PROBENBUTLER*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso schreit da denn keiner. Weil die Unternehmen die dahinterstehen einfach zu groß sind und die Medienlandschaft beherschen ?  Oder weil es die wirklichen .......ger sind ?


Eine dubiose Geschäftspraxis rechtfertigt nicht andere dubiose Geschäftspraktiken 

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*AW: Jetzt mahnt der PROBENBUTLER*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja - diesem habe ich vor 4 wochen komplett widersprochen ohne begründung
bis jetzt hat sich der RA nicht mehr gemeldet 
ob da noch was kommt ?
gruß
jürgen


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (14 April 2006)

*AW: Jetzt mahnt der PROBENBUTLER*

Welche Anwaltskanzlei hat denn den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid veranlaßt und in wessen Auftrag ? Probenbutler, Freshwin, Oxeo oder Proby (haben alle denselben GF) ????


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*AW: Jetzt mahnt der PROBENBUTLER*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Eine neue Mahnwelle überrollt Deutschland, Österreich und die Schweiz:
> 
> Der Herr K. und sein Probenbutler wollen ca. 135 Euro von allen Betroffenen.
> Auch solche Betroffene werden angemahnt, die bereits beim alten Inkassobüro PROINKASSO GmbH Hanau gezahlt haben.
> ...


Habe eine solche Mahnung heute erhalten;habe aber gar nie so etwas bestellt! Lediglich diese Seite einmal besucht. Bin nun völlig verängstigt und weiss wirkllichj nicht was tun!
[....]

_Name editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Wembley (14 April 2006)

*AW: Jetzt mahnt der PROBENBUTLER*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Anwaltskanzlei hat denn den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid veranlaßt und in wessen Auftrag ? Probenbutler, Freshwin, Oxeo oder Proby (haben alle denselben GF) ????


Ob das wirklich ein *gerichtlicher *Mahnbescheid war? Ich zweifle. Schließlich spricht er auch noch von einem RA, von dem er nichts mehr gehört hat.


> Habe eine solche Mahnung heute erhalten;habe aber gar nie so etwas bestellt! Lediglich diese Seite einmal besucht. Bin nun völlig verängstigt und weiss wirkllichj nicht was tun!


Schau dir die allgemeinen Hinweise in unten stehendem Link an. Dies ist einmal wichtig, damit du einmal weißt, was es mit Vertragsabschlüssen im Internet auf sich hat und wann und unter welchen Umständen überhaupt ein solcher zustandekommen kann bzw. wie das mit der Widerrufsproblematik aussieht und vieles mehr. Denn auch für Internet-Anbieter gelten Regeln. Manche halten sich aber oft nicht daran, was diese aber nicht abhält, Forderungen an den Kunden zu stellen. Da ist es wichtig, informiert zu sein. Dementsprechend kann dann auch die Reaktion des Kunden aussehen. Eine Frage: Hast du irgendwelche Daten eingegeben, als du auf der Seite warst?

Der oben angesprochene Link: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## rolf76 (15 April 2006)

*AW: Jetzt mahnt der PROBENBUTLER*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wembley schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mich würde jetzt doch mal interessieren, ob es ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid war oder nur eine Mahnung des Anwalts.

@Jürgen: Von wem kam denn das von Dir als "gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid" bezeichnete Schreiben und an wen hast Du den Widerspruch geschickt? Anbieter/Anwalt/Gericht?


----------



## semiku (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Jetzt mahnt der PROBENBUTLER*

Hallo!
Ich bin gerade total durch den wind. Habe vorhin eine mahnung vom AllInkasso bekommen über 153,18€, die ich an probenbutler schulde.
ich war mal auf der seite, ja. ich hatte mich auch angemeldet, aber als ich da gelesen habe was das kostet hab ich sofort abgebrochen....
Hilfe, was soll ich denn jetzt nur tun? ich hab soviel geld nicht übrig.....
hat mir jemand einen rat?
Danke für eure hilfe. Liebe Grüße
Simone


----------



## Memphister (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Jetzt mahnt der PROBENBUTLER*

Hallo Simone mir gehts genauso,

habe auch heute ein Schreiben von

Allinkasso GmbH Inkassobüro, Oberföhringer Str. 93, 81925 München 

Geschäftführerin [......]

bekommen.

Die Höhe der Gesamtforderung is auch 153,94 € :wall: 

Mal wieder ein neues Inkasso Unternehmen das für Probenbutler arbeitet. 

Bitte neue Meinungen und Antworten zu ALLINKASSO und Probenbutler

_Name entfernt MOD/BR
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php_


> Persönliche Daten
> 
> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (17 Mai 2006)

Wie bei *antispam.de* zu lesen ist, hat der Probenbutler vor zweieinhalb Stunden *den Besitzer gewechselt*.  

Gute oder schlechte Nachricht? :gruebel:


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Jetzt mahnt der PROBENBUTLER*

rofl


----------



## Blue (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Jetzt mahnt der PROBENBUTLER*

Hallo!

Ich habe ebenfalls schon seit einigen Monaten ein Problem mit Probenbutler: 

erst die Mahnung von Hochwaldinkasso
dann eine letzte Mahnung von Probenbutler
dann eine letzte Zahlungsaufforderung von Probenbutler
und gestern eine Mahnung von Allinkasso. 


bei mir war es ebenfalls so, dass ich eine Bestätigungsemail, bzw dieses Feld per email zugesand bekam, in dem meine Adresse eingetragen war. Das habe ich ausgeklickt. 
Ob winwin da seine Finger drin hat? Da bin ich angemeldet und bekomme eben regelmäßig bestätigungen für Teilnahmen an Gewinnspielen. 

Letzten Monat habe ich die Firma Probenbutler.de bei der Polizei angezeigt. Wegen versuchten Betruges. 

und die sind jetzt verkauft worden? 
was passiert? 

...wieder eine weitere verwirrte Person in diesem Forum....


----------



## Wembley (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Jetzt mahnt der PROBENBUTLER*

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/74262-jaehrlich-gruesst-das-probentier.html


			
				netzwelt.de schrieb:
			
		

> 20 Prozent zahlen sofort, zehn Prozent nach Inkasso- und Anwaltsbriefen


Gruß
Wembley


----------

